# HD TIVO (Not Direct TV)



## RogueLeader (Oct 17, 2005)

When is Tivo (not the Direct TV) going to come out w/ a HD recorder????


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

2nd half 2006.


----------



## RogueLeader (Oct 17, 2005)

So that's Version III then?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

"Series 3", yes.


----------



## RogueLeader (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks!! That will coincide w/ Dishs' release of HD locals in my area.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Unfortunately the Series 3 will NOT work with satellite. It is for cable and OTA antenna only.


----------



## RogueLeader (Oct 17, 2005)

WTF!!! Now that just dosen't make any sense to do that. Tivo probably will lose me as a customer for this lame move!


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Said I'll see ya...


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

RogueLeader said:


> WTF!!! Now that just dosen't make any sense to do that. Tivo probably will lose me as a customer for this lame move!


Complain to Dish, it's their issue, not TiVo's.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It isn't the "lame" move on Tivo's part.

In order to have access to the SAT feeds, they have to have licensing or a partnership with the SAT providers.

And Both DirecTV and Dish have decided to go their own way with their DVRs


----------



## RogueLeader (Oct 17, 2005)

tazzmission said:


> Said I'll see ya...


Such a great help your post was...


----------



## RogueLeader (Oct 17, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> It isn't the "lame" move on Tivo's part.
> 
> In order to have access to the SAT feeds, they have to have licensing or a partnership with the SAT providers.
> 
> And Both DirecTV and Dish have decided to go their own way with their DVRs


Thanks for that information what the issue is and a suggestion on how to change it and I'll do just that. Seems like that if Dish or DirectTVwants to attract Tivo customers this isn't exactly the best way to go about it. Rather make their systems so much more advanced than Tivo's that many will make the switch.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

RogueLeader said:


> Thanks for that information what the issue is and a suggestion on how to change it and I'll do just that. Seems like that if Dish or DirectTVwants to attract Tivo customers this isn't exactly the best way to go about it. Rather make their systems so much more advanced than Tivo's that many will make the switch.


What?


----------



## RogueLeader (Oct 17, 2005)

SullyND said:


> What?


Bascially I've been informed that Dish hasn't or willing to give TIVO the ability to be used w/ their salleites. So I'm going to share my displeasure with the stance Dish has taken requirng you to get thier PVR. If the Series III unit or my current Series II would work w/ Dish I'd switch in a heartbeat as my local cable is worthless. If Dish would permit the Tivo units to be used w/ their system then tell me why their PVR's are better and I should switch, all in the mean time I'm a paying customer to their service. Even if I didn't get their PVR system it's still a win/win senario as I see it.

I know for a fact that the Series I unit works w/ the Dish service, I guess something has changed in the new models, hence why I thought that the Series III would work.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

RogueLeader said:


> Bascially I've been informed that Dish hasn't or willing to give TIVO the ability to be used w/ their salleites. So I'm going to share my displeasure with the stance Dish has taken requirng you to get thier PVR. If the Series III unit or my current Series II would work w/ Dish I'd switch in a heartbeat as my local cable is worthless. If Dish would permit the Tivo units to be used w/ their system then tell me why their PVR's are better and I should switch, all in the mean time I'm a paying customer to their service. Even if I didn't get their PVR system it's still a win/win senario as I see it.
> 
> I know for a fact that the Series I unit works w/ the Dish service, I guess something has changed in the new models, hence why I thought that the Series III would work.


Ah! Ok! Sorry, couldn't figure out the last sentance of your other post...

Here's the issue... A Series 1 and Series 2 will work with Dish... Both of these are SD TiVo Units. If you hook a TiVo up to Dish Receiver which is HD, the TiVo will only record in SD. This is the issue; There is no way for TiVo (Without pricing themselves out of the market) can record HD from a Dish or DirecTV Receiver (Excepting the D* Unit with TiVo built in). CableCard allows for the Series3 to essentially replace the STB in a Cable situation, Neither Dish nor D* support CableCard, and therefore the S3 is unable to record from Dish or D*.


----------



## RogueLeader (Oct 17, 2005)

So my current unit would still work just in SD mode. Then I guess I can complain to Dish, surely I'm not the only one, an see where that goes. Or get the PVR for HD programs only and use the Tivo on a non-hd tv, just irritating when things aren't compatible. This just makes the market for TIVO smaller and then when Direct builds there own the samething happens as w/ dish. Can Tivo survive long term w/ only cable and OTA (which I can't get).


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Will the series 3 work with standalone HD receivers? In other words, does it have a component or HDMI input for HD?

Just thought I'd throw a couple of questions out there.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> In other words, does it have a component or HDMI input for HD?


If it does ... it will be very, very, very expensive. See SullyND's comment about about "pricing themselves out of the market".

There's absolutely no way I can see Tivo feasibly putting (recordable) component or HDMI inputs on the S3 ... and no demos / prototypes / whatever that have been shown have had them.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> Will the series 3 work with standalone HD receivers? In other words, does it have a component or HDMI input for HD?


No, the series 3 will have 2 ATSC tuners, 2 NTSC tuners, plus 2 qam (cablecard) tunders, of which it will be able to record 2 at one time. It will not have a way to encode from HDMI or component. So it will not work in any way with Satelite even if you had an HD receiver.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Thanks for that info. I just thought this was a good followup question for this thread.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> Will the series 3 work with standalone HD receivers? In other words, does it have a component or HDMI input for HD?
> 
> Just thought I'd throw a couple of questions out there.


The issue with those is that both component and HDMI are uncompressed High Def signals. But the DirecTV / Dish / Cable / OTA are mpeg2 compressed HD.

If you can read (and decrypt) the compressed HD signal, you don't need any sort of encoder. Just write the bits to disk. But with an uncompressed signal you have to do real time mpeg2 compression (otherwise it is way, way, way to big to fit on the disk. IIRC uncompressed HD is something like 300 gigs / hour). But the chips you need to do realtime compression of HD cost multiple thousands of dollars.

It would be kind of like trying to create an SD TiVo in the early 90s. The encoder hardware just isn't cheap enough for a mass market product.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

JimSpence said:


> Thanks for that info. I just thought this was a good followup question for this thread.


I agree it was a great question. I wish it could do that. That would have allowed more of us to keep using TiVo interface products, even if our providers are abounding them.


----------

